# FAB replacement?



## yankeerob (Jun 30, 2008)

OK, so I attended a class this past weekend on competition BBQ. In it we used a product called "fab" which is an injection rub. It has a bunch of stuff in it but mainly MSG and some binders. I went to price this stuff and found out it's $5 a package! 1 package will do 2 butts. $5 for a tablespoon is a little too much for me. Does anyone have a good substitute for this stuff? I'm thinking about Accent and some regular rub.

-rob


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

This stuff is popular these days on the comp scene.  I have not tried it, but all the feeback I have heard has been good.    Some folks think FAB gives a funny aftertaste and/or texture........this supposedly doesn't.

http://www.butcherbbq.com/

but they ain't giving it away either.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy cow, I am in the wrong business!


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

No chit.........


----------



## chef_boy812 (Jul 28, 2008)

*FAB B* Contains: Hydrolyzed soy protein, partially hydrogenated soybean and cottonseed oils, sodium phosphates, mono sodium glutamate, autolyzed yeast extract, disodium inosinate and guanylate, xanthan gum. 
*FAB B Lite* Contains: Hydrolyzed soy protein, partially hydrogenated soybean, cottonseed and peanut oils,, sodium phosphates, mono sodium glutamate, autolyzed yeast extract, disodium inosinate and guanylate, xanthan gum. *FAB C* Contains: Hydrolyzed soy protein, partially hydrogenated soybean, cottonseed and peanut oils, sodium phosphates, mono sodium glutamate, autolyzed yeast extract, disodium inosinate and guanylate, xanthan gum. *FAB P* Contains: Hydrolyzed soy protein, partially hydrogenated soybean and cottonseed oils, sodium phosphates, mono sodium glutamate, autolyzed yeast extract, disodium inosinate and guanylate, xanthan gum.   Winning Compititions is cool, and great jucy flavorful bbq is awesome; but why do you want all of  these aweful chemicals in your que?This product enhances the flavor of meat by upping the UMAMI flavor. Umami is the fifth flavor element; it is the taste/texture of caramelized protein.

a more natural way to get you there......experiemnt with the amounts of each ingredient.

** Braggs amino acids, kinda like soy sauce except it isn't as salty and it is more reactive with other proteins (like meat) It will replace the hydrolized soy protein.
** Non hydrogenated vegetable shortning (MELTED)
** You can buy MSG at Penzy's spices, It is generally reguarded as safe, but some people have allergic reactions
** autolyzed yeast extract is actually a somewhat natural product, any heathfood store should carry it.
**disodium inosinate, guanylate are actually preasant in the yeast extract, they give the UMAMI flavor, kind of like MSG.But I think they add extra to pump up the concentration.  It is also the money ingredient and why this stuff is so expensive.
** Xanthem gum, this is justa thickener made from bacteria. It makes ketchup gloppy. you can get this at any healthfood store too. Be careful, a little goes a long ways. and it takes about 5 to 8 minutes to fully thicken. I'm talking a 1/4 teaspoon per quart is plenty.

** try dried powdered porcini mushroom in you flavor enhancer.. It's smells and tastes like smoked meat and it has alot of the above compounds presant, in a natural form.



sorry about all of that, but I don't like ingredients thta are inventions. I hope this helps you with your flavor enhanceor.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've thought about using FAB, but agree that's awful expensive when what your trying to do (at least to me) is smoke naturally.  Points!!  Good info for substitutes...I'm going to try some of those.


----------



## richtee (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeeez! Well, I guess if I broke the bourbon, vinegar and butter down chemically, I'd prolly be shocked too eh?  ;{)


----------



## butcher bbq (Jul 28, 2008)

Contrary to popular opinion, there is not tons of profit in the spice world.


----------



## daddio (Jul 29, 2008)

i stay away from the msg stuff myself,they say some folks have weird reactions to it,i let low and slow take care of my tendreness and my rub and smoke handle the flavor,my two cents woth anyway.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

1/2 ton of profit then?


----------



## teeotee (Jul 29, 2008)

Totally agree here ....... had a conversation with our chef when last at our local Hibachi restaurant. He was saying most chinese places (they don't) use msg which also helps speed up how quickly your food is metabolised, which is why you feel hungry sooner after having chinese. True or not i don't know but sure was an interesting conversation.


----------



## butcher bbq (Jul 29, 2008)

No half ton profit, but the profits made the after the wife gets her cut, I have maybe a few dollars to go and eat on.  Daddio the feeling that you descibe is the allergic reaction that people have with MSG. Those that are truely allergic to it will get severe stomach cramps and sick at thier stomack. Thats all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . As far as that there is many more benifits than not IMO.
That is why they make salt and then make pepper differant taste and likes.
The cooks that use my stuff really like it and the ones that don't won't even  try a slice of meat (maybe affraid they will).


----------

